# Stil (Erscheinungsbild, Theme) für KDE und GTK gleich

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

vor langer Zeit gab es mal ein Paket, das das Aussehen, das ich für KDE festgelegt hat automatisch auch auf die GTK Applikationen (FireFox, OpenOffice usw.) übertragen hat. Da das schon seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr funktioniert, habe ich einfach unter KDE den QtCurve-Stil aktiviert, dieses auch für GTK installiert und den mittels gtk-chtheme für die GTK-Applikationen eingestellt.

Geht das inszischen wieder einfacher?

Viele Grüße

----------

## Christian99

hi, es gibt das hier im kde-overlay:

x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt [1]

     Available versions:  (1) **9999

        {aqua debug gnome kdeenablefinal linguas_bg linguas_cs linguas_de linguas_es linguas_fr linguas_it linguas_ko linguas_lt linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_pt_BR linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_sv linguas_tr linguas_zh_CN}                         

     Homepage:            http://code.google.com/p/gtk-qt-engine/

     Description:         GTK+2 Qt4 Theme Engine

[1] "kde" /usr/portage/tree/overlay/layman/kde

hab ich aber noch nicht probiert.

oder auch das Paket "kcm_gtk", da kannst du gtk stile im kde kontroll-center einstellen.

Schöne Grüße

Christian

----------

## franzf

gtk-engines-qt ist seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr aktualisiert worden, außerdem ist es relativ extrem Buggy (mein letzter Test ist lange her, seitdem ist aber am Code nix mehr geändert worden...

Aktiv entwickelt wird gtk-kde4:

http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/gtk-kde4?content=74689

So wies ausschaut sucht er gerade Tester für ein neues Release: Ran an den Speck!

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Post von Josef.95 lesen, machen und glücklich sein.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6216187.html#6216187

Ich hab das auf X Rechnern laufen, das geht problemlos.

Sebastian

----------

